# 26" ohne schaltung erlaubt?



## florianwagner (1. Januar 2006)

http://www.vtcz.ch/pages/club_newsletter/vtcz-newsletter 09.pdf

hier steht auf seite 5:

26 ohne Schaltung erlaubt ( wird wahrscheinlich im 2007 auch im UCI-Reglement 
geändert, Franzosen wollen dies so )

weiss jemand ob das auch in deutschland kommen wird?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Januar 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vtcz.ch/pages/club_newsletter/vtcz-newsletter 09.pdf
> 
> hier steht auf seite 5:
> 
> ...



im osten wird das wohl nie kommen.   

auch wenn ich im besitz 6 schaltbarer gÃ¤nge bin find ichs ehrlichgesagt zum kotzen,sinnlos und total veraltet.

in den restlichen teilen deutschlands hat man sich da scheinbar nicht so kleinlich ,was ich bisher jedenfalls so gehÃ¶rt habe.

EDIT\\

mir fÃ¤llt grad nochwas ein was mich sehr aufregt....es reicht ja net schon das  bei der odm 6 gÃ¤nge pflicht sind,nein! diese mÃ¼ssen auch noch unbedingt vom lenker aus schaltbar sein,d.h. man kann sich den scheiss schalthebel net mal hinbauen wo man will (an rahmen zb,was ich sehr gern machen wÃ¼rde).In meinen augen recht lÃ¤cherlich und kleinlich,das is meinen meinung dazu ,die ich mir auch von niemanden ausreden lasse.Andere teile deutschlands machen das um einiges besser,vllt. auch ein grund weshalb die beteiligung an den veranstaltungen und die popularitÃ¤t des trialsports grÃ¶Ãer ist als hier....einfach mal drÃ¼ber nachdenken.

EDIT2\\

kann mir mal jemand erlÃ¤utern welche vorteile 6 schaltbare gÃ¤nge gegenÃ¼ber singlespeed im wettkampf haben? (tradition hin oder her,interessiert keinen,mich jedenfalls nicht,also das mal auÃen vorgelassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (1. Januar 2006)

Juhuuuuu

endlich

bei der NDM interessiert es eigentlich keinem ob man 6 vom lenker schaltbare gänge hat. ich hab seit kurzem ein kettenspanner und hab davor mein schaltwerk mit einer speiche gespannt und es hat niemanden gestört.

vielleicht kommen dann auch 26"rahmen mit standart nach hinten offenden Ausfallenden raus. Das wäre es dann!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Januar 2006)

ich hab da die aufregung nie verstanden. Ja stimmt, ist total veraltet und unötig aber manche regen sich darüber auf als würden sie jeden zweiten Tag an offiziellen Wettbewerben teilnehmen und jeden Tag umbauen müssen.

Wenns hoch kommt fährt man doch alle paar Monate mal nen Wettbewerb, selbt wenn man an jeder Meisterschaft in DE teilnimmt. Dann steckt man halt 5 ritzel hinten drauf anstatt spacer und schraubt das Schaltwerk hin. Is doch echt kein Ding.


----------



## misanthropia (1. Januar 2006)

fahre zwar keine wettkämpfe, aber es ist faszinierend dass selbst bei so einer kleinen sportart so ein trara um irgenwelche prinzipien- regeln gemacht wird nur weil einer grade mal durchfall hat oder so. sehr faszinierend.


----------



## Levelboss (1. Januar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da die aufregung nie verstanden. Ja stimmt, ist total veraltet und unötig aber manche regen sich darüber auf als würden sie jeden zweiten Tag an offiziellen Wettbewerben teilnehmen und jeden Tag umbauen müssen.
> 
> Wenns hoch kommt fährt man doch alle paar Monate mal nen Wettbewerb, selbt wenn man an jeder Meisterschaft in DE teilnimmt. Dann steckt man halt 5 ritzel hinten drauf anstatt spacer und schraubt das Schaltwerk hin. Is doch echt kein Ding.


Es geht ums Prinzip.
Die Regel ist einfach total überflüssig. Kein Mensch braucht eine Schaltung zum trialen.
Und außerdem ist das ständige umbauen schon nervig


----------



## Scr4t (1. Januar 2006)

20"

wobei wenns 26" ohne schaltauge (also so wie 20" hinten) gibt, dann wäre das vllt ne überlegung wert... wobei... neeeee


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Januar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Dann steckt man halt 5 ritzel hinten drauf anstatt spacer und schraubt das Schaltwerk hin. Is doch echt kein Ding.



dann ist die kette zu kurz und der hebel sammt zug noch nicht montiert.


----------



## ringo667 (2. Januar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> mir fällt grad nochwas ein was mich sehr aufregt....es reicht ja net schon das bei der odm 6 gänge pflicht sind,nein! diese müssen auch noch unbedingt vom lenker aus schaltbar sein,d.h. man kann sich den scheiss schalthebel net mal hinbauen wo man will (an rahmen zb,was ich sehr gern machen würde).In meinen augen recht lächerlich und kleinlich,das is meinen meinung dazu ,die ich mir auch von niemanden ausreden lasse.Andere teile deutschlands machen das um einiges besser,vllt. auch ein grund weshalb die beteiligung an den veranstaltungen und die popularität des trialsports größer ist als hier....einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


Prüfen die wirklich bei jedem Rad ob jeder Gang auch wirklich reingeht??
Laut BDR Reglement ist eine Schaltung mit 6 Gängen vorgeschrieben.
Wie diese umgeschaltet werden müssen steht nirgens.
Theoretisch entspricht dann ein Kettenspanner mit einem 6er Ritzelpacket dem Reglement! Hier kann man auch schalten in dem man das Führungsrädchen verschiebt...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Januar 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Prüfen die wirklich bei jedem Rad ob jeder Gang auch wirklich reingeht??



jo man muss bei der technischen abnahme jeden der 6 gänge *vom lenker aus* durchschalten.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Januar 2006)

also das mit der Fahrraduntersuchung ist bei der SDM ja nur am ersten Lauf (hornberg) so war es zumindest dieses Jahr somit kann man ja an allen anderen Läufen rein theoretisch mit dem Fahrrad fahren wie man will, da es nicht durchgecheckt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty-rider (2. Januar 2006)

ja also da mal an fürli aus g-town du soltest da ma dir nen neues schaltauge bestelln sonst brauchste net mitkommen zu den läufen. 
ich hab da nicht son problem mit da ich ja nen 20" fahr aber is schon bissl doof mit der regel weil wer täte beim trialen schon schalten. also da ma nen guten start in die saison. 
*heut ist nicht alle tage ich komm wieder keine frage!*


----------



## Trialer Chris (2. Januar 2006)

Ohne Schaltung find ichs besser. Ständig springt die Kette bei mir, man kann nie richtig trialen.
 Hab jetzt schon das 2. Schaltauge kaput bekommen. Hab mir deswegen einen single speed adapter bestellt und werde mir so zu ostern ne neue Nabe kauffen.
Ich kauf mir kein neues Schaltauge Monty- rider!!


----------



## isah (2. Januar 2006)

> Hab mir deswegen einen single speed adapter bestellt



du brauchst doch trotzdem nen schaltauge? es sei denn du machst den spanner an die kettenstreben, aber selbst wenn du den spanner an die achse machst brauchst du doch noch nen schaltauge?


----------



## Pellenheimer (2. Januar 2006)

bei meinem pulcro 26" hab ich einfach ne koolchain montiert 22-16z.
funzt ohne spanner und so optimal geschmacksneutral


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Januar 2006)

Erstmal gesundes neues an ALLE.
Bei der ODM checken das die Leute vor jedem Wettkampf, ob die 6 Gänge funzen. Aber das machen meist übbelste Spacken, und beim letzten Wettkampf hatte ich 4 Gänge und bin trotzdem mitgefahren.


----------



## Monty-rider (2. Januar 2006)

Moin trialer chris was machszen morge nachmittag wöllt nen paar epal in die halle räumen und fragen ob de zeit hast. war übrigens nen echt krasser sprung auf die dose. 

Könnt trotzdem sein das single speed-adapter bald zugelassen werden ich hab sowas in ner zeitschrift gelesen. als bis die tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (3. Januar 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal gesundes neues an ALLE.
> Bei der ODM checken das die Leute vor jedem Wettkampf, ob die 6 Gänge funzen. Aber das machen meist übbelste Spacken, und beim letzten Wettkampf hatte ich 4 Gänge und bin trotzdem mitgefahren.





Joa. Kanns Dir auch einfach sowas wie ne Verwarnung abholen und hoch und heilig versprechen, dass bis zum nächsten Mal zu richten. Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwo vermerkt wird. Beim nächsten Wettkampf das Spielchen nochmal Spielen.

Übrigens, wenn Du mir diesjahr beim Wettkampf in die Quere kommst, werde ich mal ansagen, dass Du Krumbiegel, Treue & Co als "übbelste Spacken" bezeichnest. 





Gruß Tilo


----------



## Hiro (3. Januar 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Joa. Kanns Dir auch einfach sowas wie ne Verwarnung abholen und hoch und heilig versprechen, dass bis zum nächsten Mal zu richten. Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwo vermerkt wird. Beim nächsten Wettkampf das Spielchen nochmal Spielen.
> 
> Übrigens, wenn Du mir diesjahr beim Wettkampf in die Quere kommst, werde ich mal ansagen, dass Du Krumbiegel, Treue & Co als "übbelste Spacken" bezeichnest.
> 
> ...



Da wird die erste Abnahme sicher sehr lustig.


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Januar 2006)

ach quatsch


----------



## jockie (4. Januar 2006)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal datt Teil hier auf Trial-Tauglichkeit erprobt?
Klick:


----------



## locdog (26. Januar 2006)

ENDLICH IST ES AMTLICH
ab diesem jahr ist SS im UCI ERLAUBT.....JUPIIIIIII wie geil

info von Pawel Reczek (ex. koxxteam)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Januar 2006)

wird ja auch mal Zeit......****king schaltung da......obwohls bei mir nie kotroliert wurde....


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. Januar 2006)

http://www.uci.ch/imgArchive/Rules/7tri-E.pdf

also könnt ja mal sebst nachlesen

gruß sebo


----------



## TheBASStian (26. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank, Sebo.

"26'' Bikes (Mountain bikes)
7.4.07 Normal commercially available 26'' wheel mountain bikes with a minimum of working 6 gears of
different size shall be permitted.
(text modified on 1.01.04)."

P.S: Das ist vom 5.12.05.


----------



## EchoPure (22. Februar 2006)

Also darf man jetzt beim Wettkampf SS Fahren aber nur bei UCI oder auch bei ODM und so??????


----------



## Hiro (24. Februar 2006)

So, seit Heute ist es beschlossen.
Bei der ODM ist die Übersetzung frei gestellt. Ob nun einer mit Schaltung fährt oder ohne Schaltung ist ab sofort für jeden frei wählbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. Februar 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> So, seit Heute ist es beschlossen.
> Bei der ODM ist die Übersetzung frei gestellt. Ob nun einer mit Schaltung fährt oder ohne Schaltung ist ab sofort für jeden frei wählbar.



fääääääääättt 

ODM


----------



## ringo667 (27. Februar 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> So, seit Heute ist es beschlossen.
> Bei der ODM ist die Übersetzung frei gestellt. Ob nun einer mit Schaltung fährt oder ohne Schaltung ist ab sofort für jeden frei wählbar.


Von wem wurde das denn beschlossen?
Kann man das schon irgendwo nachlesen?
Gilt das dann auch für die SDM?


----------

